# Dilated fallopian tube



## LisaBananaman

Hi everyone

I went for my HSG yesterday and apparently my left fallopian tube is slightly dilated. They didn't say much about it but the reading I have done since makes me think that there could be something to worry about. According to some of the stuff I've read, if a tube is dilated due to inflammatory liquid, that liquid can make a hostile environment for a embryo to implant, and so you can can have trouble conceiving, even if the other tube is perfectly ok. :cry:

I was just wondering if anyone else has this, or has successfully got pregnant with a dilated tube.

Good news stories desperately needed
xxxx


----------



## LisaBananaman

Guess it's just me then :-(


----------



## KatieMRi

I've got a left hydrosalpinx too and have yet to conceive, I've also read it can kill an embryo, I asked the GP to refer me to have mine out but she said it wasn't a good idea as it could come back. We've got male factor infertility too so I've ben referred for IVF in November, I'm still TTC on my own though x


----------



## LisaBananaman

Do you know how blocked your tube is? Mine is 'slightly' dilated, whatever that means. I'm waiting for my follow-up FS appointment to discuss the results further. I don't know if there is liquid in there or anything but I'm pretty worried there could be. Thinking this might explain the long time TTC.

Good luck with your IVF tho - but hope you see a bfp before then!
xxxx


----------



## KatieMRi

Thanks hun, I don't really know how dilated from what I saw it was like it was bloated, and they said it's a hydrosalpinx with blood (Can't remember the wording) There's still a chance with one tube, I've used Soy Iso to try to make me ov from both sides so I can catch the egg from the right. It didn't work this cycle but it did increase my LP by 2 days (even though it was long enough) I'm gonna try it again this cycle xx


----------



## LisaBananaman

I used soy too this cycle, and it brought my ov forward by 5 days, so OVd on CD14 for the first time in ages and ages! So definitely taking it again next cycle  Hoping it will extend my LP too, as that's quite short. I wish I knew which problem is the one stopping my bfp!

Fx for both of us 

xxxx


----------



## keyahopes

Hey hon, don't have an answer for you, but just wanted to give you :hugs: Hope the doc has some answers for you in your follow up appointment. Make sure you have a list of qs to ask.


----------



## LisaBananaman

Thanks keyahopes - some answers would be good!

Loving the quote on your signature btw - describes TTC perfectly!
xxxx


----------



## keyahopes

Hehe, yea TTC has definitely driven me insane. We have been doing the same thing for the past year, and every time I get my hopes up, even though I know nothing will change. Oh well...

Good luck dear, i know its been a long road for you....we'll all make it to the end sooner or later!!


----------



## Wishing42

I have something similiar. However, I had a salpingotomy (removal of tube). My problem is:

1. I have one Fallopian tube (on the left side). Right side was removed. :(
2. Both ovaries are good, however RIGHT SIDE ovary is best.
3. Left ovary is good, but follicles don't seem to get nice and big.
4. Have a good fallopian tube on the left....(though I wished it was the right side they saved!)

I've been trying to conceive with DH since 2006. Have tried going to TWO DIFFERENT FERTILITY CLINICS. 1st clinic just treated me horrible. Took a break, then recently started back up with a different fertility clinic. 

Seems as though 2nd clinic just wants me to go straight through to IVF.

I want to give it another go with Clomid, if not trying Soy Isos, perhaps Evening Primrose, Flaxseed, Baby Aspirin and Vitex?

Desperate here....and is willing to try anything. 

Can anyone speak on a similiar situation? Or share your thoughts?

TIA!!

::Baby Dust To All::


----------



## ArticBaby

LisaBananaman said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I went for my HSG yesterday and apparently my left fallopian tube is slightly dilated. They didn't say much about it but the reading I have done since makes me think that there could be something to worry about. According to some of the stuff I've read, if a tube is dilated due to inflammatory liquid, that liquid can make a hostile environment for a embryo to implant, and so you can can have trouble conceiving, even if the other tube is perfectly ok. :cry:
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone else has this, or has successfully got pregnant with a dilated tube.
> 
> Good news stories desperately needed
> xxxx

I just read your post and wanted to wish you luck in getting more help with this. There is a thread/groups on here called "One Tubers", (I think) maybe they can offer advice and support.

Good Luck hun:hugs:


----------



## HappyLady

I also only have one tube as welll....My dh and I have been trying to concieve for about 2 years now.....I've tried everything from femara, clomid iui....The only thing I haven't tried his IVF....But I was reading somewhere about Myrrh and frankinense (sorry if I spelled it wrong) it says that it helps with your falliopen tube...I don't know if it works yet though..I'll keep you posted! GOOD LUCK!!:happydance:


----------



## HappyLady

I just had a question do you ovulate on your own? Or do you have to take clomid, or femara?!?


----------



## Clau

Hi LisaBananaman

Hoping you can still check on this thread. I am in a similar situation than you. My fallopian tubes have been found to be dillated, but open. According to HSG radiologist they may be hidrosalinges, but RE said they should be fine to go ahead with IUI.... All doctors contradict themselves.. I am so confused!! The private doctors mentioned going ahead with IVF without doing a laparoscopy... 
This message was from August,... Can you tell me how did you sorted out the situation? 
Many thanks!

Clau


----------



## lozmo

Clau said:


> Hi LisaBananaman
> 
> Hoping you can still check on this thread. I am in a similar situation than you. My fallopian tubes have been found to be dillated, but open. According to HSG radiologist they may be hidrosalinges, but RE said they should be fine to go ahead with IUI.... All doctors contradict themselves.. I am so confused!! The private doctors mentioned going ahead with IVF without doing a laparoscopy...
> This message was from August,... Can you tell me how did you sorted out the situation?
> Many thanks!
> 
> Clau

Hi Clau I too have a dilated tube to almost 1 cm, but it looks huge on the x-ray! It is open though, and the other tube seems ok. I'm waiting for a follow up Obgyn app to discuss results, so we'll probably go straight to IVF, which is what he said before i had the HSG. I've always wondered if there is a chance the egg can travel down the tubes if they are too big, I read somewhere that the cilia (hairs) and plicae (folds) are damaged if tubes are dilated, depending on how much, and the tube cannot help the egg towards the uterus to implant.


----------



## Clau

Hi Lozmo, nice to hear from you.. Sorry I had no idea you replied... Well my first IUI went negative and now doctors are telling us that it depends on us to pass directly to IVF waiting list (8 months) or run another 3 cycles of IUI. We´ve decided to carry on another IUI round and visit another consultant (private one) next week to ask for his advice. 
Still not sure what to do... 
Good luck with your treatments! Did your hydrosalpinx was detected by ultrasound? and please let me know what your consultant tells you... I would be very interested

Best luck 

Claudia


----------



## kallistiblond

About a year and a half ago I had to have my right Fallopian tube removed due to Endomitriosis. At the time of the surgery I was trying to get pregnant with my husband and had not been having any luck for awhile, go figure apparently. One of my requirements when I went in for the surgery was for them to flush the other tube to make sure it was working because I wanted to be able to have a child. Six months later and I was pregnant with my first child.

Now I have been having the same pain I had before and lo and behold my left and last remaining tube is dilated. I am thinking that I will again ask them to flush the tube and see if the dye will go through.

I would definitely suggest going that route if they are wanting to remove your tube.


----------



## BabyBumpOTW

I am in a very similar situated. I did an jag and it showed I had mild dialation in my left Fallopian tube, with free spillage that’s even greater on the left side vs right which has no dilation. My current RE, said being that it’s free spillage means that it is still open and we can TTC. I took Femara, and I am scheduled to trigger and iui this week. I am concerned because the follicle is on the left side. Has anyone got pregnant with a mild dilated Fallopian tube?


----------

